# Welderâ€™s Gloves just as good as Fireplace Gloves?



## WarmGuy (Feb 27, 2011)

I just burned my finger a bit because of a hole in my fireplace gloves so it's time to get new ones.  Are welder's gloves just as good?


----------



## jeff_t (Feb 27, 2011)

Yep. I use cheapies from HF.


----------



## WES999 (Feb 27, 2011)

I just picked up  2 pr of these:  http://cgi.ebay.com/2-PAIR-WELDING-...93?pt=BI_Welding_Supplies&hash=item483f36a491

Under $12 shipped, can't go wrong for that price.

Just leather, no insulation but work fine for stove loading.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 27, 2011)

I use welder's gloves with no problem.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes, welders gloves are fantastic. I can grab onto red logs and reposition them, reach into flames, etc. Cheap and plentiful. I like blue.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 27, 2011)

We picked up a couple pair at Home Depot. I think they were $7.95 each or somewhere around there. They work nice.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Feb 27, 2011)

I like my welder's gloves, they are keeping the hand's safe, but I'm lookin for them in pink.   :lol:


----------



## DBoon (Feb 27, 2011)

You wont' be sorry if you get welder's gloves that reach to your elbow.  That's what I have and I am thankful all the time when I need to reach around inside my small stove.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 27, 2011)

I didn;t know there was such a thing as fireplace gloves.  I have a pair of welder's gloves, but don't use them at the stove often.  

Matt


----------



## Cate68 (Feb 27, 2011)

I use kitchen gloves intended to get food out of the oven. My hands are too small for true fireplace/welding gloves and these work great. Plus I can toss them in the wash once a week to keep them clean. They only cost $5 and hold up great with no damage after picking up hot coals.


----------



## grommal (Feb 28, 2011)

DBoon said:
			
		

> You wont' be sorry if you get welder's gloves that reach to your elbow.  That's what I have and I am thankful all the time when I need to reach around inside my small stove.


+1 on the long welder's gloves.


----------



## RNLA (Feb 28, 2011)

I use WhiteOx work gloves they are a heavy felted cotton glove that if they got hot they cool quickly. The leather is a good alternative but if you hang out in the firebox too long you will want them off quickly...


----------



## Jimbob (Feb 28, 2011)

I think the welder's gloves and "fireplace gloves" are basically the same, excpet the fireplace gloves come in a nicer brown colour.
:lol:


----------



## nola mike (Feb 28, 2011)

+2 on the HF gloves--you can get them on sale for $6/3 pair.


----------



## ControlFreak (Feb 28, 2011)

+3.  The Harbor Freight gloves that are sold 3 pair for $6 (or something) are excellent.


----------



## GunSeth (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought the Harbor Freight 3 pack and immediately lost two of the pairs.  I looked everywhere for 'em.  I eventually wore out the first pair and needed more.   Finally I went back to HF and bought another pack.  Sure enough, I was cleaning up my workshop area last night and fought the other two pair.

At least I have plenty of gloves now!


----------



## MishMouse (Feb 28, 2011)

The fireplace gloves that I had that worked the best were from northlineexpress and they were called FlameXDeluxe. These seemed to work better then the "standard" welder glove that I can get locally for around $10, especially if you have to grab onto a burning log and move it.  The "standard" welding glove tends to get a little hot when you do this.  I would definitely recommend the welding glove for the loading and general work you need to do with the stove.  But, if you have to move some logs around and the poker is not doing it, then I would recommend either getting the FlameXDeluxe or getting a welding glove that has the extra protection on the fingers and palms.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes . . . in fact I prefer the welder's gloves without the insulation most of the time . . . it's easier to get a good grip on the splits and tools . . . about the only time I use my official fireplace gloves with the added insulation is when I'm removing my ash pan and the pan is too hot . . . which is about half the time . . . usually the welder's gloves are fine if I'm emptying the ash pan after an overnight fire.


----------



## Got Wood (Feb 28, 2011)

New HF opened up nearby. Stopped in yesterday to poke around and found a 3 pack of welders gloves for $7.99


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 28, 2011)

Got Wood said:
			
		

> New HF opened up nearby. Stopped in yesterday to poke around and found a 3 pack of welders gloves for $7.99



Where's the harbor freight store? I didn't know there was one anywhere near me. I think fireplace gloves are juts welding gloves that are priced a little higher.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 28, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Got Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welding gloves I have do not have any insulation.

Fireplace gloves that I was given free of charge by a local stove shoppe has additional insulation.

I think either works . . .


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 28, 2011)

Link to Harbor Freight store locator:

http://www.harborfreight.com/store-finder


----------



## madrone (Feb 28, 2011)

I weld and have many pairs of gloves, and I'd think that any set of MIG gloves would offer enough protection. That said, I still don't understand what everyone is doing inside their stoves. I've never had any gloves anywhere near my stove and have only really gotten one decent bite from the stove. I'm guessing top loaders might want gloves, and maybe those who load E/W and have to move logs into the back? Why are people needing gloves?


----------



## Got Wood (Feb 28, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Got Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The new store is in Poughkeepsie, Route 9


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 28, 2011)

If I want to rearrange the splits in the stove, I just reach in and grab one and move it.  With welders gloves, the splits can be solid red, with no problem.  I don't use fireplace tools (except the ash rake and shovel).


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 28, 2011)

Got Wood said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked it up. Just trying to get an idea of where on Rt 9. What is it near? North or South of the mall?


----------



## Got Wood (Feb 28, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Got Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its maybe a couple miles north of the Gallaria mall, basically across the street from the Pok IBM plant.


----------



## PNWBurner (Feb 28, 2011)

How long are you all getting out of a pair of welding gloves?

Mine seem to shrink, shrivel up, and start looking like a weird monkey paw after 6 months or so.  But I do get them right in the firebox pretty often.


----------



## pen (Feb 28, 2011)

PNWBurner said:
			
		

> How long are you all getting out of a pair of welding gloves?
> 
> Mine seem to shrink, shrivel up, and start looking like a weird monkey paw after 6 months or so.  But I do get them right in the firebox pretty often.



I'm on year 2 w/ basically no wear on my welding gloves from lowes.

Are you getting yours wet?  Water is hell on leather gloves.

pen


----------



## SPhill (Feb 28, 2011)

+ 7 or 8 (or whatever we're up to) on the HF welders gloves. 

Using gloves, I can move and place hot logs with complete control; as opposed to struggling with awkward tongs and tools (and the possible damage to $300 ceramic glass).


----------



## PNWBurner (Feb 28, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> PNWBurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I don't get them wet but I do grab burning splits with them.  They really work pretty well for that.  I got mine from HD so maybe that's the problem


----------



## Kenster (Mar 1, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> I like my welder's gloves, they are keeping the hand's safe, but I'm lookin for them in pink.   :lol:



I have no problem with that.   Real men, secure in their masculinity, can wear pink - no problem.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 1, 2011)

PNWBurner said:
			
		

> How long are you all getting out of a pair of welding gloves?
> 
> Mine seem to shrink, shrivel up, and start looking like a weird monkey paw after 6 months or so.  But I do get them right in the firebox pretty often.



Year 3 . . . right handed welding glove looks almost new . . . left handed welding glove however could be replaced as it has a small hole or two in the first layer of leather.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 1, 2011)

madrone said:
			
		

> I weld and have many pairs of gloves, and I'd think that any set of MIG gloves would offer enough protection. That said, I still don't understand what everyone is doing inside their stoves. I've never had any gloves anywhere near my stove and have only really gotten one decent bite from the stove. I'm guessing top loaders might want gloves, and maybe those who load E/W and have to move logs into the back? Why are people needing gloves?



Burns hurt.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Mar 1, 2011)

One thing to think about is that these gloves must have asbetos (or something) woven into them in order to make them fire resistant. 

I notice that when I've got my gloved hands in the fire box and pull them out, they are smoking. The smell of that smoke is not of firewood - something else - probably the material that the gloves are made of. I don't know what it is but I try to avoid breathing this smoke for fear of it causeing long term carsonagine risk.

Remember, we use HF welding gloves for something they are not intended. If it turns out that smoke IS a cancer hazard, HF, in court could state that the product was misused.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## moosetrek (Mar 1, 2011)

Gases Plus, or your loca lwelding supply, is often cheaper on welding gloves than HF, and much better quality.  Locally I can get Tilman gloves for about $3/pair; they work well.  Long ones are a bit more but worth it if you also use them for welding.  And they have slide-on sleeves that look like dr's scrubs, but are great to keep sparks from burning your arms (or clothes) when welding / torching / playing with stove.


----------



## Black Jaque Janaviac (Mar 4, 2011)

> I have no problem with that.  Real men, secure in their masculinity, can wear pink - no problem.



True indeed!  Real men, like 800# gorillas, _wear whatever they want_.


----------

